# Sundown - Saturday, 1/10



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

They're reseeding Temptor Thursday night (complete with kickers) and will be making snow on them Thursday night (I think) and Friday night. Friday night's low should be around 11 degrees so there should be a nice dusting on the bumps. My goal is to get there early at 8 am on Saturday morning and ski until noon or 1 pm. I know there will be other AZers showing up throughout the day. Maybe some snow falling too? Who's down!?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 7, 2009)

2knees  3ish till my legs give out.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 7, 2009)

I can prob do an 8-11 before work

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

8:30/9 til 1


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be there, probably in the morning.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Word:



> FROM FRIDAY NIGHT ONWARDS WE GET
> INTO THE RACEWAY OF CLIPPER LOWS AND COLD FRONTS. THE FIRST IN THE
> SERIES TAKES THE I-80 TRACK TO OUR SOUTH. NAM IS SLOWER IN BRINGING
> THIS SYSTEM INTO THE REGION HOLDING SNOW OFF TILL SAT...WHILE THE
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

When is the snow supposed to fall?


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When is the snow supposed to fall?



Between 6:41 am and 5:29 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Between 6:41 am and 5:29 pm.



Douche.  I meant when are they predicting for it to start falling heavily?  The last forecast I saw looked like it wasn't going to really start snowing until Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Douche.  I meant when are they predicting for it to start falling heavily?  The last forecast I saw looked like it wasn't going to really start snowing until Saturday afternoon...



My point was is waaaaay too early for anyone to know. I might remain flexible as far as arrival to maximize powder bumps if heavy snow looks inevitable. I just figure early morning is a guarantee, at least for manmade.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2009)

hoping to get there saturday.. either during the day with kids or at night for a solo session.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I might remain flexible as far as arrival to maximize powder bumps if heavy snow looks inevitable.



That's exactly the reason for my question. 

I was wondering what anyone might have heard, or theorized, not a guarantee.... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

Probably know more in a couple of days. New bumps, jumps, fresh snowmaking, perhaps some natural. To most people this is not a big deal, but I'm really psyched!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably know more in a couple of days. New bumps, jumps, fresh snowmaking, perhaps some natural. To most people this is not a big deal, but I'm really psyched!



I'm pumped, maybe this will pull me out of the slump I've been in the last week or two...


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm pumped, maybe this will pull me out of the slump I've been in the last week or two...



Agreed. I've been in a major skiing funk myself. Plus by the time Saturday rolls around, it will be over a week since I last skied. Lame.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Plus by the time Saturday rolls around, it will be over a week since I last skied. Lame.



Same here...  Weak...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2009)

it's been since 12/29/08 for me...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> it's been since 12/29/08 for me...



Slacker...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 7, 2009)

It will dump Sat-- I am tied up all day with family stuff.  I can only pray if it does snow it snows late Sat. and heavy so I can hit the night session after family obligations (which hopefully get shortened due to inclement weather).


----------



## mondeo (Jan 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's exactly the reason for my question.
> 
> I was wondering what anyone might have heard, or theorized, not a guarantee.... :roll:


 
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Ski-Sundown/6day/mid

Probably be doing Saturday up at Kmart, Sunday at Sundown. But if it dumps at Sundown in the afternoon (6" qualifies for CT) and there's a decent contingent for the night, I might stop in on my way back from VT for a few hours.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 7, 2009)

I will be there at some point on Sat. Probably in the afternoon / evening


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I'm going to do about 12 to 5 pm. I think the snow will be coming in later in the day.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 8, 2009)

I will try but right now it isn't looking good :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think I'm going to do about 12 to 5 pm. I think the snow will be coming in later in the day.



I'm pretty flexible to go when the snow will be good.  Keep in mind though that Saturdays are typically the busiest day of the week, you'll be getting there right around the peak.  There's also the Mountain Dew Vertical Challenge going on that day from 8am-3pm, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm pretty flexible to go when the snow will be good.  Keep in mind though that Saturdays are typically the busiest day of the week, you'll be getting there right around the peak.  There's also the Mountain Dew Vertical Challenge going on that day from 8am-3pm, so keep that in mind.



True. Hoping the forecast scares away at least the never-ever crowd.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> True. Hoping the forecast scares away at least the never-ever crowd.



You're right, it usually does.  I think we had one snowy Saturday last year and the crowds were pretty light until later in the day when it cleared up a bit.  It's kinda screwed up how the place is the least busy when the conditions are the best...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like ill be breaking in those new bitches   still plan ning 8-11

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2009)

i might be spanning the steve o/greg and bvibert shifts.  i'd like to get started on the earlier side but also want to take advantage of the ct poe.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd prefer to be earlier, before the majority of people show up, but I gotta balance that with when the conditions will be best.  I'll probably wait until Friday night to make the call.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

This storm is getting pushed up to be a Saturday night / Sunday thing as of right now. Might just have to push this to Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> This storm is getting pushed up to be a Saturday night / Sunday thing as of right now. Might just have to push this to Sunday.



Now yer starting to eff things up....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

any predictions yet on amount of snow we're looking at here?


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> any predictions yet on amount of snow we're looking at here?



8+?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet.. 

powder bumps this weekend!


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sweet..
> 
> powder bumps this weekend!



Well, maybe...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, maybe...



it will be a powder weekend in SNE!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Might just have to push this to Sunday.



I'm flexible.  Sunday first chair would be sweet.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm flexible.  Sunday first chair would be sweet.



I think I'm going to sit tight tomorrow and hit it Sunday:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/46369-sundown-sunday-1-11-a.html

Whoever is still doing Saturday (I still think the late afternoon/evening will be excellent), ski in some nice lines for me!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm flexible.  Sunday first chair would be sweet.



i'm less flexible due to kids and their schedule but i'm going to start plotting for an 8:00 start on Sunday, sans kids.   if it dumps and they don't groom i might actually forgo fresh pow bumps for some runs down GB before other folks start showing up.  Did i once hear something about AZ members getting special privedges like a 7:30 chair vs. the public 8:00  ;-)

Bring on the snow!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm less flexible due to kids and their schedule but i'm going to start plotting for an 8:00 start on Sunday, sans kids.   if it dumps and they don't groom i might actually forgo fresh pow bumps for some runs down GB before other folks start showing up.  Did i once hear something about AZ members getting special privedges like a 7:30 chair vs. the public 8:00  ;-)
> 
> Bring on the snow!



i agree on ripping a few untracked on gunbarrel or even stinger before attacking the bumps.  the bumps will certainly see less traffic between 8 and 8:30.  

btw, out for saturday.  in for sunday.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> f it dumps and they don't groom i might actually forgo fresh pow bumps for some runs down GB before other folks start showing up.



Great minds think alike:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/46369-sundown-sunday-1-11-a.html

There are some other "trails" I might be able to show you too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be there tomorrow morning for a few hours.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, since Brian is getting Sunday morning, I guess I'll be there tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be too crowded. It's been a week now since I last skied.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2009)

Its park rat central here with the Dew thing going on


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Its park rat central here with the Dew thing going on



I thought the Dew vertical challenge wasn't a park thing?

Carrie is on her way there right now...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought the Dew vertical challenge wasn't a park thing?.



I really still don't really know what it was after skiing there all morning. They set up some gates on the lower part of Gunbarrel wide enough to drive a truck thru them.


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2009)

I would have thought "Vertical Challenge" would entail some jumping; but it didn't. Brian explained there was supposed to be something for kids, which there were many kids with numbers on them... But I swear that Jeff and I could have skied that course (albeit I would not have done it well enough to beat anyone, I'm sure). I just figured that "vertical" meant getting air, not a regular ole race course.


----------

